

Greece's New Finance Minister Worked for Valve - foolrush
http://qz.com/333328/greeces-new-finance-minister-learned-about-tearing-down-capitalism-from-working-at-a-video-game-company/

======
xkarga00
Varoufakis is a great economist and his placement as the Finance Minister is a
smart move from the new government. At this point I would like to suggest
reading _To Future And Back_ by I. Pitsouli[1]. Somewhere in it, there is
suggested (or prophecized if you wish) that in years to come scientists will
replace politicians in governments. Well, that has already started happening
and is right IMO because science is closely related to philoshopy which in
turn by definition deals with problems related to reality, existence, values,
etc. ie. the everyday problems most politicians seem to ignore nowadays.

ps. Varoufakis definitely needs to revisit Bitcoin though[2]

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Future-Back--More-than-Prophecies-
eboo...](http://www.amazon.com/Future-Back--More-than-Prophecies-
ebook/dp/B004C44G5K/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1422303976&sr=1-3&keywords=pitsouli)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7841186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7841186)

